# Cubes and School



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 28, 2009)

This thread is for anytime you had your cube at school, and a teacher/administrator/etc. got pissed.

Today I was in Honors-Bio and we were doing a lab, in order to move on, we had to talk to the teacher. As I waited at the desk since there was a line, I thought I might as well work on my 2x2x3 to pass time because I knew it would be a few minutes before I would get up. Then one of the other students was saying to put it away were doing a lab. I proceed to explain that I'm just waiting in line to ask her something, but the teacher just heard him and took it away for the period. 

So post your own.


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never had a teacher get angry at me for cubing because I value my education above cubing, so I don't cube in classes (normally ). However, I often annoy my classmates cubing at breaktimes, and several teachers have said they think I am a genius. (lol)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> I've never had a teacher get angry at me for cubing because I value my education above cubing, so I don't cube in classes (normally ). However, I often annoy my classmates cubing at breaktimes, and several teachers have said they think I am a genius. (lol)


Amen brotha'


----------



## Edmund (Apr 28, 2009)

i had a massive pop during science. i was like oh shoot!. my teacher took it for the period. but later that week he was like ur good with puzzles right. and he asked me to solve his square-1. i thought it was weird how he had a square-1 just lying around. whatever


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 28, 2009)

once, someone (sneaky...) told one of the coaches in gym class that I could solve the cube "fast," and I got called up and had to solve that person's cube. I got timed, and since the cube sucked, I got 25 secs (fail)...and the coaches were asking me if I did math a lot or whatever, and I said "no," and they're like, "so you were just born this way?"


----------



## (X) (Apr 28, 2009)

I bring my cube to school every day, and every day everyone tells me to put it away.

Hey, it's a rhyme! It's a poem


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 28, 2009)

I've gotten cubes banned from my middle school two years ago.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2009)

my LA teacher threatened to spray paint one of my cubes once,, like ALL BLACK,, so im like whatever,, and my friend and i all ways cube in his class so hes like "give me the cube" and im like "what cube?" and i throw it to my friend,, haha gooood times )) my science teacher used to average sub 20 back in the good old days


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 28, 2009)

One of my teachers is always bragging he's "better then me on the rubik's cube"

One day I asked him to show me and the next day he showed up with a revolution

another teacher once gave me an all yellow cube he got at Cebit, I like it because it's like double the size of a normal one, I just have to find stickers


But because I don't cube in class no one really minds


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

A teacher threatened to throw my Ice Cube in the trash today. And I honestly don't think she was joking.

But I only take a cube to school once or twice a week.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was in math today and i was cubing while we were reviewing. I was listening and solving, so that i was still participating. Then the kid next to me asked if he could scramble it and i said yes. the next thing i know the teacher is yelling at him because he wasn't paying attention. so he said, "Why don't you ever take it away from him?" (referring to me) the teacher said, "Because he knows what he is doing and not ignoring me, so give it back and pay attention." He was jealous...


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 28, 2009)

My teachers (except my math teacher) don't let me take cubes to class, but I have more trouble with the students. I get made fun of a lot and I wore my Cube Junkies shirt to school today and got beat up.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 28, 2009)

Me one of my buddies were in class (7th grade, about 2/5ths into the year) and the teacher took away his cube...he didn't get it back until the end of the year.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

At first, my teacher thought I was a genius, now, she's pissed off.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 28, 2009)

I usually bring two cubes to school every day (at least one) because I hate when someone asks to play with my cube and then just scrambles it slowly. Also I bring my extremely loose I cube in between classes (I have a 10 minute passing time, so I usually get to class early), during most of my free periods, and at my (mandatory ) sport -- cardio/weight training.
Everyone knows that I cube.
Now, since I'm trying to switch to ZZ, people always ask me I'm taking more than 40 seconds to solve it...


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol, I'm getting the same thing with Roux. First my parents, then my brother and sister, and today people at school started asking. They were actually freaked out by the way I did M'.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2009)

Once, I was secretly cubing under my desk, and there was a humoungus pop. it made a really loud noise in the middle of my science class. my teeacher took it away and didn't give it back for a week.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> My teachers (except my math teacher) don't let me take cubes to class, but I have more trouble with the students. I get made fun of a lot and I wore my Cube Junkies shirt to school today and got beat up.



Ouch...fellow students "make fun of" me daily, but is usually jokingly, and not ever taken to a physical degree.

Do kids get beaten up often in your school(district)?
What grade are you in?


----------



## toast (Apr 29, 2009)

Last year, I wasn't allowed to cube in any of my classes except for History. The teacher would time me and stuff, make bets over homework about it and sometimes scribble on the white side. Haha, he was there when I started at around 2 minutes all the way until I was sub-25. It was fun .

This year none of my teachers care, a few people do it now. I solved it for one of my teachers since she found out my youtube, and she called me evil, she said solving it made me evil . Another teacher also think I'm a genius and another's husband learned how to cube because my teacher told him that I could do it.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoa...best history teacher ever...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 29, 2009)

ive never taken my cube to school and nobody at school knows that i can solve it, i want to take it to school, but i dont like doing it in front of people, i guess i just think i'll get made fun of

nobody would beat me up like the one guy said though ... im top 5 in high school fitness in the nation, not like im a nerd

maybe 5-10 kids know that i can solve it just from talking, but i think the 1 kid actually saw me solve it (at my house)


----------



## Poke (Apr 29, 2009)

My english teacher is the only one who doesn't let me cube. My history teacher only cares that I pay attention, My math teacher lets me cube in the off-time, and my marketing teacher... is kind of weird.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretty everyone that knows me now knows that I can solve the cube at school.
I've inspired several people to learn, and several others are interested. While a few of them may have had cubes, I started the entire cube movement amongst several people at school. Only one other person already knew how to solve it!

A part of this also lead to me borrowing a 4x4 to learn how to do it and practice...

My teachers are generally the same... they're interested in the fact that I can solve it, but no cubing during class if there's still work to be done!


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 29, 2009)

I often get angry when I even take my super quiet Old A, so I don't distract and I still would do great in class and pay attention, but another student starts telling me to put it away cause they hear a little click and so the teacher knows, etc. My old gym teachers were very interested, my friend knew beginner method when I did so they would time us against each other, I got my first few sub-1s in gym. Now teachers don't really care besides the first little bit of surprise that I can actually solve it, and now they want it away for a reason beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to bring cubes to school.
Then I decided to stop, as it was a bit of a distraction.
Personally, I find school a lot more livable without puzzles. Rather strange.
Oh, and people, don't cube during class. School > Cubing


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I used to bring cubes to school.
> Then I decided to stop, as it was a bit of a distraction.
> Personally, I find school a lot more livable without puzzles. Rather strange.
> Oh, and people, don't cube during class. School > Cubing



I'm going to go with school = cubing. I value education but that doesn't mean I like it =D Cubing I love all the way but it's not as useful =) Except for one time in mcdonalds... I solved it and got a discount =D


----------



## person917 (Apr 29, 2009)

In my Economics/Government class I got my cube taken away then she told me to solve it after class and told me she never wants to see it again in class.


----------



## Poke (Apr 29, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > I used to bring cubes to school.
> ...


 
...I'm going to McDonalds.


----------



## shelley (Apr 29, 2009)

Poke said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



Order a McGangBang.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

That could kill a person.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

Dang. You're teachers sure are strict on you. Let's go through my classes: Band: well, you can see why the teacher wouldn't really like me cubing......I once got my 2x2 taken away because a friend of mine somehow managed to launch it about 10 feet. 
CS: She doesn't take it away or anything, she just has me put it away when we're actually reviewing something (about 0.1% of the class)
Accounting: since it is an elective, she doesn't care
English: My english teacher could care less about what you're doing
Latin: OK, he cares, but for some reason i just never do cube in his class
Tennis: yeah, i can TOTALLY cube then
Chem: my teacher learned how to solve one back in the day... he didn't care
Stat: My stats teacher is almost like my English teacher except we never did ANYTHING in that class 
Health: same as english teacher, basically.

My school is not that good so it is WAY too easy to finish top of my class, so cubing>school for me.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 29, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Dang. You're teachers sure are strict on you. Let's go through my classes: Band: well, you can see why the teacher wouldn't really like me cubing......I once got my 2x2 taken away because a friend of mine somehow managed to launch it about 10 feet.
> CS: She doesn't take it away or anything, she just has me put it away when we're actually reviewing something (about 0.1% of the class)
> Accounting: since it is an elective, she doesn't care
> English: My english teacher could care less about what you're doing
> ...



Should I be worried, or jealous?


----------



## Cloud_9ine (Apr 29, 2009)

Something tells me you couldn't even get one in EUReKA.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

you should be jealous.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> Order a McGangBang.


hmm, I love those

Now I've ordered 3 at the mcdonalds near my school they finally know what it is and how to make one


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 30, 2009)

After a Spanish test, a friend and I decided to have a cubing race. We got a few seconds in, and our teacher got pretty pissed off because the room was completely silent, and the cubes were loud as hell. It didn't really work out well. I cube in study hall though, nobody minds.


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 30, 2009)

I always cubed last year in AP European History. And I still passed...


----------



## goldencuber (Apr 30, 2009)

I sold a cube to a teacher I knew well. The teacher standing near us was looking at me funny, he obviously didn't approve of that. Maybe our cube club has a bad reputation among teachers, since all members do it in class. In any case, I quickly walked away.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 30, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Order a McGangBang.
> ...



You mean it actually exists?!


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, this is sort of random, but at one point, Mc donalds sold rubik's cubes with kids meals, and wow, it was way better than the rubik's brand.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 9, 2009)

Let's see, Two teachers hate it, one from last semester hates it... 
My science teacher gets mad at me because i would do it during reviewing the warm-up, etc., and he would take it daily.  Last week he took it and said if I play with it in his class again, he would take it for a week... Oh well, i have a C in that class.  (Physics is hard, as a freshmen, *IMPOSSIBLE* )

Now the funny story, today, my Foundations of Tech teacher was having a bad day, and was like; "Stop playing with that thing, it's immature confused and I am sick of it, and don't want you to ever bring it again!" 
While we were *watching Rube Goldberg videos*. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  (By the way, 98 in that class. EASY. And I always contribute. ) He is just a jerk, and doesn't understand cubing. 

However, my government teacher (age 20's) is STILL impressed by the fact that I solve them increasingly faster. I have gotten the entire class obsessed, and I'm the only one who can solve them!  (Also mid-90's grade in that class.)
Only my government teacher seems to realize that cubing and listening is actually possible.... But maybe if i get a quieter cube... Darn thing called Money... 
But science/physics is understandable. Found. of Tech, not at all. Government, love that guy.
(long post)
Side note, some friends love it, and when I got a 4x4 they were like OMGWTFBBQSAUCE!!!!!! when I solved it for the first time.
Some, [including the ex-GF i lost after 8 months to (then) new cubing], hate it. Wait.... about three or four friends out of 30 hate it. And I mean actually hate, not pretend. Others pretend to hate it, but I give it to them and they are like "OOOOHHHH FUN."


----------



## Bryan (May 9, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Dang. *You're* teachers sure are strict on you. Let's go through my classes: Band: well, you can see why the teacher wouldn't really like me cubing......I once got my 2x2 taken away because a friend of mine somehow managed to launch it about 10 feet.
> CS: She doesn't take it away or anything, she just has me put it away when we're actually reviewing something (about 0.1% of the class)
> Accounting: since it is an elective, she doesn't care
> English: *My english teacher could care less about what you're doing*
> ...



I love the irony.



ThatGuy said:


> My school is not that good so it is WAY too easy to finish top of my class, so cubing>school for me.



Yup, nothing like setting yourself up to fail in the real world....


----------



## jacob15728 (May 9, 2009)

I was using mine in Science class on Tuesday and I didn't get it back until today.


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2009)

While there are several reasons (under several circumstances) that cubing should not be done in class, why is it that almost all of the time, these reasons are not the ones given by teachers went they take your cube and get angry at you?
There are a lot of bologna reasons out there, senseless too.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 9, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> My school is not that good so it is WAY too easy to finish top of my class, so cubing>school for me.



Yup, nothing like setting yourself up to fail in the real world....[/QUOTE]

Hey, school is knowing HOW to study. You don't have to be smart (well, you need to have intelligence to a certain level) to finish on top. Knowing how to study is useless in the real world.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 9, 2009)

one time a boy wanted me to lube his cube, so i took the silicone into school
VERY BAD MISTAKE everyone found out that i had lube in my bag
and in history a boy grabbed my bag and got the lube out and showd it to the class and the teacher
she took it away and said she was going to give it to my head of year
ive never heard anything since


----------



## i_love_hina (May 19, 2009)

Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.


----------



## BottleCap (May 19, 2009)

I was greeted with fanfare the first time I solved my 4x4x4 at school. I had a huge group of people crowded around me, about half of whom I didn't really know, and I got a huge cheer when I solved it.

As for cubing in class, I'm allowed to do it thanks to a loop hole in my school's rules, but I don't usually tend to because it distracts the people around me.


----------



## the1lord5 (May 19, 2009)

I always take a cube (or two) to school.
It really annoys my Class Teacher and she keeps telling me its an Addiction.
I don't Cube in class though, so i don't understand how it annoys her.


----------



## a small kitten (May 19, 2009)

> Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.



I hate it when people say stuff like this. You make it sound like people go to school to get laid xD


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> > Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when people say stuff like this. You make it sound like people go to school to get laid xD



What about college?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.



Its not like I'd have a better chance if I stopped cubing.


----------



## Musje (May 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Me one of my buddies were in class (7th grade, about 2/5ths into the year) and the teacher took away his cube...he didn't get it back until the end of the year.



Lol, our school is only allowed to take stuff for a week max. 
Usually I get warned multiple times only though, or get my cube back after class (usually with the "solve it in under 5 minutes" stuff... while I could do sub 5 since I fully learned it)
Only got my cube taken for longer once... and that was still only a day



IamWEB said:


> Pretty everyone that knows me now knows that I can solve the cube at school.
> I've inspired several people to learn, and several others are interested. While a few of them may have had cubes, I started the entire cube movement amongst several people at school. Only one other person already knew how to solve it!
> 
> A part of this also lead to me borrowing a 4x4 to learn how to do it and practice...
> ...



wait... did I post here already 

(except the 4x4 part, borrowed one for like 10 mins from someone as I'm still waiting for my C4Y order to arrive ;P)



ThatGuy said:


> Tennis: yeah, i can TOTALLY cube then



Now THAT would be an awesome video


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > > Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.
> ...


There is no correlation between cubing at school and getting laid.
There is a high correlation between college and getting laid.
There is a high correlation between people that went to college and people that use the word correlation
Thus there is an (indirect) correlation between people that use the word correlation and getting laid.

I just used the word correlation 7 times.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

i'm not sure correlation works that way...


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> there is an (indirect) correlation between people that use the word correlation and getting laid.



What's the ratio?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 21, 2009)

For some reason, my science teacher thought I was dumb for a very long time. When she found out I could solve a cube, she suddenly thought I was a genius. Now she never calls on me for easy to medium questions. If nobody can answer one of her (impossible) questions, she calls on me. It is very annoying.


----------



## abr71310 (May 22, 2009)

LOL I remember that my Calc/Vectors/Adv. functions teacher said that it was amazing that I was even able to solve it (he saw me progress from like ~2min to sub-20, basically) as fast as I could (and marvelled MORE at the fact that I was getting faster), but he'll always be adamant about me putting it away when he starts a lesson. 

I really don't mind, since I admire him a lot because of how brilliant he can be.

Some classes, though, I just cube in CONSTANTLY, even DURING a lesson (rofl, Data Management), because the teacher is sort of awesome and really doesn't mind much (I guess he figures I'm practicing? ).

Almost ALL of my teachers saw my competition vid at TOW, though. :S
I was just freaked out for a while before I accepted it.


----------



## crosman boy (May 23, 2009)

in world history me and my friend where cubing adn she saw then took them away for the rest of the day.


----------



## V-te (Sep 5, 2009)

I take about 2 cubes to school daily, most of my solves are on the bus and during lunch. In my class, I only do it when the teacher finishes the lesson. What bugs me though, is that everyone wants to borrow them, and I get in trouble for distracting the class... Grr...


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm not allowed to bring it to our school.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 5, 2009)

Cubing in R.E. The teacher got annoyed and took it off me and I saw her messing around to try and solve it


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 5, 2009)

lol haha yea i have the same problem. when i first got my v-cube 7 i brought it to school, got taken pretty quickly by friends and teachers. but you gotta be careful too. one of mine got broken even though i had it in a 'protective' bag.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 5, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> Cubing at school is a pretty good way to never get laid.



Well, funny story, I got to know my Girlfriend much better by teaching her to do a 3x3x3. I got her one for her birthday and she was thrilled.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 5, 2009)

I did see the 3x3x3 cube being used at school personally alot when the Rubik cube fever broke out in the early 1980's. I saw alot of people solved it at school and some even did it in about 90 seconds (back then, a world class time!). But I was not one of them. I had to wait until April 2009 for that exprience. 

BTW: I have been buying used early 1980's cube solving books on Ebay recently. I have two already delivered and two in their way after winning them in auctions.

I now own the following: (In all cases, the "cube" refers to a 3x3x3)

Masteing Rubik's Cube (1981) - Don Taylor
Conquer The Cube In 45 Seconds (1981) - Jeffrey Varasano
The Simple Solution To The Rubik's Cube (1981) - James G. Norse
You Can Do The Cube (1981) - Patrick Bossert 

The last book listed has a very unusual solution method. Here it is. Solve the bottom layer cross. Complete the bottom layer corners. Solve the top layer corner cubes. Then place the 8 remaining edge cubes in their positions. And if needed, twirl the edeg cubes into the solved state. Book has 35 or so algs in it.


----------



## RampageCuber (Sep 5, 2009)

In Algebra 1 my teacher always keeps 3 cubes on his desk and a 2x2. So, after a test he allows us to use some puzzles on his desk. Naturally I chose the cube, which was a storebought of course, and while solving it, I tried to cut about 5 Degrees and it exploded, and one of the caps came of. (Which can't be fixed) So, of course everyone was looking at me, as i carried them up to his desk. He didn't know how they worked, but he told me he had a really worn out one, and asked me to hybrid them. So, the resulting cube was very smooth, even with out lube, so I was able to race two kids in my class who used the sh*tty beginners method (Dan Brown), and I beat both of them while doing OH.


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 5, 2009)

I once popped my 5x5x5 ES while waiting for our French class to start. I was only a few minutes late though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 5, 2009)

In the 6th grade, I let my friend play with it for a bit. (Cubes were a big "trend" back then) I went back to my seat and realized my friend still had it. (She only sat a few seats behind me) She was stupidly twisting during class and my math teacher took it away. She told my math teacher that it was mine, but she said I could have it back after lunch. We went to lunch and then class was almost over. I went to her and asked for it back. She then said that while we were at umch, someone had stolen my cube. I've had 3 cubes stolen at school. that 3x3, my 4x4, and my friend's 4x4. (I still owe her a new one.)


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 5, 2009)

bring your cubes to school!! 
it is a talent, and it is fun to make classmates and teachers feel stupid =)


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 5, 2009)

I usually take a 3x3x3 and a 4x4x4 to school. I cube before classes, and in study hall, and nobody cares. Just not in class.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 5, 2009)

Once my friend took my cube to play with it during class. He was halfway through the R' D' R D thing and the teacher took it.

I usually take one cube to school if I dont forget.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 5, 2009)

These kids were learning about the Rubiks cube in another class and i was called to do some solves and then after i was finished the teacher said he must be really good at maths (phat chance)


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been able to amaze almost half of my highschool in one year! That's right! I've amazed about 500 students and 5 teachers. Just a few days ago I met someone that was about 50 I'd say who is working on our school (wiring) and he's a cuber. He solves it in about 50 seconds. I couldn't quite tell what method he used because his hands are too big XD... Just yesterday a croud of about 10 to 15 people watched me and I got a 29 second solve. Not my best by far but meh.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2009)

It is really sad at my school. Me and a friend I taught to solve the cube are the only people who can solve the cube in the entire school, (but someone else starts at my school in a few days, and they can solve the cube... slowly (1:30?)) and the rest of the school think cubing is pathetic. Another friend has solved a 2x2 before in 15 seconds, he had no idea how to solve it, so he got 1 side (which happened to be a layer) and he got an LL skip... lol... My history teacher who I hate mixed up my 2x2 and told me I cant do it, so I then did it in sub 2, LL skip, 5 move solution


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 6, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> It is really sad at my school. Me and a friend I taught to solve the cube are the only people who can solve the cube in the entire school, (but someone else starts at my school in a few days, and they can solve the cube... slowly (1:30?)) and the rest of the school think cubing is pathetic. Another friend has solved a 2x2 before in 15 seconds, he had no idea how to solve it, so he got 1 side (which happened to be a layer) and he got an LL skip... lol... *My history teacher who I hate mixed up my 2x2 and told me I cant do it, so I then did it in sub 2, LL skip, 5 move solution*


Ha ha, pwnage!


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 6, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> It is really sad at my school. Me and a friend I taught to solve the cube are the only people who can solve the cube in the entire school, (but someone else starts at my school in a few days, and they can solve the cube... slowly (1:30?)) and the rest of the school think cubing is pathetic. Another friend has solved a 2x2 before in 15 seconds, he had no idea how to solve it, so he got 1 side (which happened to be a layer) and he got an LL skip... lol... My history teacher who I hate mixed up my 2x2 and told me I cant do it, so I then did it in sub 2, LL skip, 5 move solution



Nice  There are about hmmm lets see:
1 (me)
2 (my friend)
3 (Some guy)


3 people MAYBE more that can solve it at my school. But here everyone is intrigued...


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 6, 2009)

I used to cube in school. I don't now, but it was pretty fun doing it in front of people. It's nice to "amaze" people at times. I usually would only cube in class only if the time was free, I don't want anything to disract me while I'm actually learning. Now a days I don't bring my cube anymore since I'm a senior. I use the free time to socialize.

Let's see, what class did I usually cube in...
Biology: Cool teacher. He thought it was cool and didn't mind because I was a good student and was passing his class with ease.
Guitar: Didn't care or even notice. We did nothing in that class.
English Honors: Only on certain times. Didn't care or didn't notice.
Algebra 2: Played with it at rare times. Didn't notice.
That's it. I think...

My classmates also responded well. They thought it was cool and were amazed at my ability to solve it. I think I earned some type of respect from it. Not big, but some.


----------



## darthyody (Sep 6, 2009)

I learned how to solve to cube in Nov 07 during my Senior year at high school. At first, my english composition teacher hated when I solved it but within a few months she grew used to it. I spent most of my time learning algs in my Calculus class. Every couple of weeks my calc teacher got a little angry like one time I was showing another kid how to solve a 5x5 and I guess I was too loud so she told me to put it away. My Photography teacher took blur shots of me cubing to use as an example for the effect to the class. In physics, I pretty much timed myself all hour everyday except when we watched videos. So, high school was pretty nice about cubing. 

In college, it seems even more people think its cool. There is even a Rubik's club that I found out about. I am twice as fast as their fastest cuber. So I go once in a while so they are inspired to become faster. All of my teachers have said something like "wow, you're crazy fast" or something similar. On thursday, I was walking to one of my classes and a student that I had Geology with last semester saw me and she asked if I had my cube. I did, it was actually in my hand, and she had me solve it for 5 or 6 of her friends right on the spot. About a week ago, I was getting some of the books for my classes and as I was checking out, the cashier asked me if I could solve Rubik's Cube (I had it on top of my books). I then asked him to mix it up. So, as he was counting out change I solved it before he was even done. He was stunned and as I was walking away I overheard telling other people "Did you just see that kid solve the Rubik's Cube?!" 

Cubing IS cool whether you know it or not.


----------



## calekewbs (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE cubing at school. Especially since I am at a new school where no one has seen it before. There are like two other people I know of that can do it beginners method. in like 2 minutes but other than that, no one I know of. 

I actually already inspired this kid in my English class to learn and now he is a beginner using petrus XD. lol I have a lot to teach him though. This year will be fun

Classes that I cube in:

AP US history(we get a lot of free time)
Web Design 1 (I already know EVERYTHING that she is teaching)
English(They have taken to timing me every day. It's fun  )
Guitar(My teacher is AWESOME and it's fun to mystify everyone while they are in the middle of a song. lol)
Anatomy & Physiology(I forgot there is another kid in there who uses beginner method but knows like every finger trick  I have a lot to teach him too. The teacher in there is awesome too)

That's it. I don't in AP Calc and Psychology.

It's fun making bets with people XD lol


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 6, 2009)

Cubing in school is fun  I brought some cubes to a scholar meeting, and I was prompted to start a cubing club and be the president  (in the process of finalizing it right now). Back in highschool, my AP calculus teacher liked it, but didn't like it during lectures (people stole my cubes, played with them, and got them taken up doh), I taught most of my friends the beginner method, got a few started on Fridrich and the 4x4, and taught a bunch of people how to solve the 2x2


----------

